# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Âu >  Carnival huyên náo khắp trời âu

## asiatraveljsc

Đến hẹn lại lên, từ tháng 2 dương lịch hàng năm, khắp châu Âu lại tưng bừng với những lễ hội hóa trang Carnival ngập tràn màu sắc. Sự kiêu sa hòa lẫn nét hoang dã, nồng nhiệt của hàng ngàn nghệ sĩ với trang phục rực rỡ diễu hành trên đường phố đã làm ấm lòng một cựu châu lục giữa mùa đông lạnh lẽo. Từ khắp Châu Âu, nơi nào có nhiều tín đồ Công giáo thì nơi đó có lễ hội Carnival. Vì thế, từ tháng 2 đến hết đầu tuần đầu tháng 3, du khách sẽ được thỏa thích hòa mình vào những vũ điệu và màu sắc của Carnival.
Chi tiết

----------

